# Montar un negocio con local propio,¿que veis viable?Tema Serio please soy parado.



## sinuoso (4 Jun 2013)

Hola, se nos ha presentado una oportunidad de poder tener un local a disposicion porque un familiar(una tia ya jubilada) se ofrece a dejarnos, ceder con que solo le paguemos los gastos, no iba a ser todo gratis.

Vereis desafortunadamente llevo ya en el paro unos meses y por cuenta ajena por mas que busco no hay nada mas alla que una campaña de 15 dias que luego ni te llaman para una entrevista, en fin : .

Veo una oportunidad buena de poder iniciar algo que aunque se que no suene muy emprendedor me daria igual con solo sacar un salario aunque fuera minimo para tirar palante. Voy a los detalles:

Local de unos 110 m2, esta en el extraradio del sur de Madrid, Leganes, es una zona intermedia, no hay mucho paso ni esta muy bien situado, pero no esta en el fin del mundo, eso sí en el barrio vive mucha gente. El local esta mas o menos acondicionado, tiene cuartos de baños, un trastero y techos altos

¿Que montariais que sea seguro? ¿Que negocios hay que por muy mal que te vaya puedes cubrir gastos y sacar aunque sea un poquito?
¿Algo relacionado con lo basico, alimentacion, algo de mensajeria?

Sucede que nunca he tenido un negocio y sé que no esta la cosa como para tirar cohetes ni mucho menos, pero no puede dejar uno la vida pasar tampoco. 

Tambien sé que hay que hacer un estudio de zona y necesidades, eso lo entiendo, pero este hilo es para poder ir sobre lo mas seguro o aparentemente menos riesgo aunque luego la cosa se tuerza.

¿Vosotros con un local que opciones mas seguras aconsejais? recordad que por lo menos tenemos esa ventaja, no pagamos local aunque no quiera decir mucho tal y como estan las cosas algo es.

Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## todoayen (4 Jun 2013)

Lupanar, sin duda.


----------



## favelados (4 Jun 2013)

sinuoso dijo:


> Local de unos 110 m2, esta en el extraradio del sur de Madrid, Leganes, es una zona intermedia, no hay mucho paso ni esta muy bien situado



En calles de poco paso solo tiene sentido poner negocios muy especializados, para un cliente al que no le importe desplazarse a tu tienda por que lo que busca no lo encuentra con facilidad en su ciudad, está bien comunicado al menos tu local? tiene cerca Metro u otro transporte público?


----------



## Kamikaze@ (4 Jun 2013)

Sinceramente? Si supiera de un negocio seguro ya hubiera tratado de montarlo.

Con cualquier cosa puedes dar el pelotazo, que sea algo que tire unos meses o que no veas un cliente pasar.

Y si montas unos chinos? Digo yo que si hay tantos...


----------



## sinuoso (4 Jun 2013)

favelados dijo:


> En calles de poco paso solo tiene sentido poner negocios muy especializados, para un cliente al que no le importe desplazarse a tu tienda por que lo que busca no lo encuentra con facilidad en su ciudad, está bien comunicado al menos tu local? tiene cerca Metro u otro transporte público?



Esta comunicado por autobuses, hay una parada cerca, pero el metro y el cercanias estan alejados.

No me importaria tampoco que fuera algo especializado si como digo cubre gastos e incluso da un poquito. ¿Que negocios especializados crees mas seguros?


----------



## Pat (4 Jun 2013)

De entrada; Viajar, patalear las calles, cuando veas un negocio que funciona; siéntete enfrente de él y observar todo, cuanto gente pasa por la calle, que tipo de personas son, que cantidad de bolsos salen del local, etcétera, si encuentras un negocio que funciona ya podrás investigar más a fundo.


----------



## John Galt 007 (4 Jun 2013)

Si no se te ocurre nada puedes alquilarselo a alguien.

Si montas algo, hazlo de algo que sepas o que te entusiasme. Algo que puedas hacer mejor que los demás.


----------



## Satori (4 Jun 2013)

Pat dijo:


> De entrada; Viajar, patalear las calles, cuando veas un negocio que funciona; siéntete enfrente de él y observar todo, cuanto gente pasa por la calle, que tipo de personas son, que cantidad de bolsos salen del local, etcétera, si encuentras un negocio que funciona ya podrás investigar más a fundo.



Muy buen consejo. :Aplauso:


----------



## Toctocquienes (4 Jun 2013)

Kamikaze@ dijo:


> Y si montas unos chinos? Digo yo que si hay tantos...



La mayoría pertenecen a un sólo señor, que tiene varios repartidos. Algunos no tienen beneficio pero vienen bien para saturar una zona y que nadie haga competencia ahí, y entre todos el balance para el dueño es positivo.

Si tú abres un negocio así es muy posible que te vayas a la ruina.

Piensa qué no comprarías tú por internet y qué puedes vender tú más barato que la competencia, si encuentras algo monta un negocio de eso.


----------



## gus258 (4 Jun 2013)

Busca las carencias, y si no dispones de liquidez, algo en el que el activo sea la mano de obra.

Me refiero a cosas tales como cursillos ( cocina, manualidades, etc, etc..), una cosa que funciona relativamente bien son los arreglos de ropa y es una inversión relativamente pequeña, pero, en cualquier caso, sería algo que tu controles, y que, sobre todo, te guste y tengas potencial. No obstante un capital inicial tienes que tener, por poco que sea.

Un ejemplo en el que yo me muevo son los arreglos de ropa, y eso con 3000 euros lo abres.

me refiero a algo parecido a esto pero sin el paraguas de una franquicia

Lavanderías Pressto

Te he puesto un ejemplo, pero quizás tu pasión sean las maquetas de barcos....quien sabe si ése es un buen camino....


----------



## naphta (4 Jun 2013)

Un servicio de lavado de coches a mano.
Necesitas tener vado, pero piensa que la inversión sería mínima, un karcher, un aspirador y poco más. El trabajo lo pones tú, con lo cual las ganancias todas para ti. Eso sí, lo veo como un trabajo para una temporada y salir del bache mientras no te salga otra cosa.
Yo estoy en una situación parecida, puedo tener un local gratis pero es pequeño, de largo me daría holgadamente, pero de ancho no.


----------



## eloy_85 (4 Jun 2013)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> Si no se te ocurre nada puedes alquilarselo a alguien.
> .



¿como va a alquilar un local que le han dejado para que tenga algo que echarse a la boca?


----------



## ahnacoff (4 Jun 2013)

por aquí se está poniendo de moda una franquicia de perfumes del palo..se llama perfumada o algo así.

o también puedes montar un vending...


----------



## mike69 (5 Jun 2013)

¿Tienes alguna aficion que domines? ¿Algun conocimiento esoecifico o experiencia que puedas explotar?

Las tres b ahoran funcionan mejor que nunca: bueno, bonito, barato.

Todo depende del dinero que puedas invertir en la actividad, si quieres dedicarte al comercio, servicios, trabajo artesanal, etc.

Empieza estudiando que falta en tu zona y que puedes ofrecer. Tambien puedes especializarte pues estas en Madrid. Ejemplo: Comercio ventas de figuras de plomo.


----------



## Panko21 (5 Jun 2013)

El otro dia vi una tienda de 2ª mano de cosas para niños, el cliente hacia el deposito y ponia un precio, si se vendia el de la tienda se llevaba un %, no recuerdo cual, quizás aparte de material de bebes pudieras poner el local para que la gente venda segun que cosas. 

A lo mejor tb podrias buscar cosas online de 2ª o comprarlas tu(dejando un % de ganancias para inversion) que sepas que se venden y llevarte la diferencia, aunque fuesen 5 euros, todo suma. Para esto tendrias que especializarte y aprender a buscar.

Tambien podrias vender online esos productos o comprarlos tu mismo si el precio que ponen los clientes esta por debajo de su valor en el mercado, aunque creo que es mejor un buen asesoramiento de precios y poder sacar ese producto via online o en tienda fisica

El local tendria pocos gastos (en luz con leds puedes ahorrar bastante), y tu no necesitas stockage pues lo ponen los clientes que compran-venden, una vez puesto en marcha sabiendo que se vende y a que precios, podrias aplicar la segunda parte... en caso de salir mal la inversion habria sido minima y las deudas tambien.


----------



## Emilio Izquierdo (5 Jun 2013)

Sabiendo algo de electricidad, ahora se puede ganar muchísimo dinero vendiendo LEDs. Nadie tiene ni puta idea, se pueden cobrar caros, porque todos los cobran y se puede vender online sin problemas. Aquí tienes un ejemplo. Casi 4 veces más caros que el Carrefour.

Iluminación Eficiente con Bombillas Bajo Consumo

Ojo con negocios en los que tengan que entrar coches, que los tienes que adecuar con salidas de hunos y tal, además es actividad nociva o molesta, con lo que la licencia de apertura es movidón.


----------



## Mediterrand (5 Jun 2013)

Si no tienes dinero tienes que vender un servicio. Inversión mínima y sólo perderás tu tiempo.
Cursos de idiomas, masajes, guardería/ludoteca, cuidado de ancianos, asesoría jurídica y/o fiscal, felaciones...
Algo que tenga poca inversión. Suerte.


----------



## Karks (5 Jun 2013)

tienda de cigarros electronicos. qien antes abra en las ciudades antes se lo lleva

nosotros estuvimos mirando con unos amigos, la inversion era muy baja y literalmente al dia siguiente PLAS! anuncio primera tienda de cigarros electronicos en la ciudad. tu gozo en un pozo


----------



## mike69 (5 Jun 2013)

Emilio Izquierdo dijo:


> Sabiendo algo de electricidad, ahora se puede ganar muchísimo dinero vendiendo LEDs. Nadie tiene ni puta idea, se pueden cobrar caros, porque todos los cobran y se puede vender online sin problemas. Aquí tienes un ejemplo. Casi 4 veces más caros que el Carrefour.
> 
> Iluminación Eficiente con Bombillas Bajo Consumo
> 
> Ojo con negocios en los que tengan que entrar coches, que los tienes que adecuar con salidas de hunos y tal, además es actividad nociva o molesta, con lo que la licencia de apertura es movidón.



Los chinos re hacen una competencia brutal.


----------



## el_gitano (5 Jun 2013)

Algo que domines mucho y que tu saber hacer te de ventaja sobre la competencia.

Un bar puede ser buena idea, pero hay que trabajar mucho, poner algo original y sobre todo barato y tener un poco de suerte.

Una idea puede ser un servicio de comidas y cenas para llevar; comida casera y barata. Pero ahí la inversión será fuerte.


----------



## Emilio Izquierdo (5 Jun 2013)

mike69 dijo:


> Los chinos re hacen una competencia brutal.



Si, pero hay gente que no entra jamás en un chino. Y además pidele consejo al chino sobre las bombillas a ver qué te dice.

- Si, bombilla, aqui tiene. Un eulo, glasias.

Y no sale de ahí.


----------



## Relisys (5 Jun 2013)

MUy complicado. Ademas por lo que mencionas (o no mencionas) parece que no reconoces tener ninguna habilidad o conocimiento especifico, lo que complica un poco mas que te ciñas a algun nicho que falte en tu localidad o que creas que puedes mejorar. 

No me atrevo a recomendarte nada, porque aunque tengas el local casi gratis, siempre habra unos gastos aparejados tanto para el local, como para la actividad a desarrollar en si. 

Lo de los LED, mira, es algo que no esta del todo mal, siempre que consigas un proveedor claramente mas barato que las grandes superficies donde casi todo el mundo compra y la inversion sea reducida. Pero tampoco es algo que, incluso en el mejor de los casos puede durar mas alla de ¿un par de años?

ESta todo muy jodido...:ouch:


----------



## Salvado_por_los_pelos (5 Jun 2013)

Te aporto mi granito de arena, que es el mismo que ya te han dicho: trabaja en lo que te gusta, da un excelente servicio al cliente, haz lo mismo que los demás pero con pasión, con dedicación, dando el extra que los demás no dan.

Mi caso: yo no tengo tienda física y ni la quiero. Empecé vendiendo tiempo, y ahora vendo más equipos informáticos que tiendas con local; la gente cuando eres sincero con ellos, y demuestras que estás para hacer un buen servicio a los demás, no para ganar dinero (aunque no les importa que ganes algo), se vuelca contigo, te buscan nuevos clientes, se mueven por ti. Pero has de ser diferente a los demás, sólo así funciona. Y programar siempre ha sido y será mi gran pasión.


----------



## Anu (5 Jun 2013)

Desde un punto de vista puramente economico....


¿El local esta reformado? ¿Para que tipo de negocio esta preparado? ¿Cuanto dinero dispones para acondicionar el local?

¿Cuanto dinero dispones para montar tu negocio? No es lo mismo tener 3.000 euros que 30.000.

¿Que esperas de tu negocio? ¿Quieres que sea un negocio que funcione toda la vida o te sirven negocios que ahora pueden funcionar pero que por razones varias se mueren con el tiempo? Por ejemplo: ahora estan de moda las tiendas de segunda mano y es un negocio que sea dificil que dure toda una vida.

¿Cuales son tus espectativas economicas minimas que debe dejar el negocio para que te interese continuar con él? Algunos se conforman con un balance positivo al mes, otros quieren minimo 600, 1.000, 3.000 euros o 6.000.


----------



## Kamikaze@ (5 Jun 2013)

Una pregunta, que todos hemos dejado pasar...

Qué había antes en el local? La propietaria se jubila por edad o porque no daba para más el negocio? Si es el primer caso por qué no seguir con ello?


----------



## Pepinho (5 Jun 2013)

Para ir medio seguro, yo montaría una charcutería de productos de calidad, legumbres ecológicas y demás. 
Si te va mal, tienes para comer y no pierdes la materia prima.


----------



## rafabogado (5 Jun 2013)

Pues yo opino igual que otro forero anterior, y voy a desarrollar su información.

Primero tienes que ser realista y calcular la distancia a esa parada de autobús, ver la frecuencia de gente que pasa por delante del local, ver la gente que se baja y sube al bus (porque si bajan y suben dos cada vez, tener una parada ahí es casi irrelevante). Saber el flujo de gente que pasaría delante de tus escaparates a fin de cuentas.

Una vez que tienes eso, has de estudiar la ubicación. Puedes tener un local estupendo, pero si la calle tiene 5 metros de anchura no aprovechas la vista ni la fachada. Si la acera tiene un metro escaso, la gente pasa por delante de tu comercio como obligada por el embudo, y eso beneficia que te compren palomitas de maiz que huelan, pero no beneficia unos escaparates porque no es cómodo pararse a mirar si estás molestando al que baja o o sube.

Lo de que estudies la zona es una obviedad, pues no es igual una barriada dormitorio que una donde pululan los pandilleros, o una zona de inmis, o aquélla llena de edificios de hace 60 años donde residen muchos jubilados. Cada uno tiene unas preferencias y son consumidores de productos diferentes.

Una vez que acabes ese estudio, coges el callejero y buscas una calle análoga tirando a la baja. O sea, otra calle con una anchura de acera parecida, con vecinos y residentes parecidos, con anchura de calle similar, en fin, busca un espejo de tu local en la otra punta de la ciudad, o en cualquier otro municipio, a fin de cuentas el espejo lo puedes tener en casi cualquier parte.

Cuando localices la zona espejo, te plantas allí y te pones a buscar los negocios que estén abiertos, y de todos, el que te pueda atraer. Y te sientas allí en una silla a mirar el flujo de entrada de clientes que tiene. Otra alternativa es entrar estilo colega y preguntar directamente, que si se enrolla quien esté, te contará los pros y contras.

Yo me dedico a lo que me dedico, y está claro por mi nick, pero también tengo un local y he hecho eso como empresario. Desgraciadamente, el único negocio que vi que funcionaba en una zona similar y con tamaño de local parecido era una tienda de condones...

Y es que habrá mucha crisis y tal, pero por ahorrar todavía no he visto a nadie que lo haga a pelo.

Espero haberte podido ayudar con esta información. Y si alguien quiere aprovechar la idea, que lo haga, que siempre que se mantenga en unos precios ligeramente más bajos que el Mercadona, y tenga amplio surtido, coloque a un chaval y/o chavala atractivo y enrollado atendiendo, lo de vender condones de sabor plátano banana, de chocolate negro y geles especiales es negocio, en tanto que nos movamos en los precios del Mercadona y en la clientela joven de pocos recursos pero que para ésto saca y son cachondos a más no poder.

Edito: Mi local es de 40 m2, muy diferente al tuyo. Pero vamos, lo importante es que cojas la idea y analices lo que en otra parte funciona para copiarlo.


----------



## Sonsoles (5 Jun 2013)

Abre un BonÁrea.

---------- Post added 05-jun-2013 at 19:52 ----------

Perdona, no puedes abrir el Bonárea, eres demasiado pobre y encima madrileño. Quizás una churrería te sería más asequible.


----------



## Tendero (5 Jun 2013)

rafabogado dijo:


> Pues yo opino igual que otro forero anterior, y voy a desarrollar su información.
> 
> Primero tienes que ser realista y calcular la distancia a esa parada de autobús, ver la frecuencia de gente que pasa por delante del local, ver la gente que se baja y sube al bus (porque si bajan y suben dos cada vez, tener una parada ahí es casi irrelevante). Saber el flujo de gente que pasaría delante de tus escaparates a fin de cuentas.
> 
> ...



Me parece nuy buena idea. Y se muy muy duro a la hora de juzgar el tipo de calle en que tienes el local.Ahora lo que sobran son locales y por lo que cuentas en mejor sitio que el tuyo la mayoria.
Me ha gustado también , la idea de LAVACOCHES, poca inversión, y solo trabajo, si no tienes una idea ganadora segura, monta algo que no tengas que invertir en el local, o lo minimo.
y no descartes tampoco , no hacer nada, si no lo tienes claro no hagas nada, espera a tener una buena idea.
Suerte amigo¡


----------



## Tio_Serio (6 Jun 2013)

Si la zona donde está el local tiene mucha gente en paro, pienso que podría funcionar un almacén de productos básicos a precios reducidos.
La idea es ayudar a la gente a comprar en grupo al por mayor, por ejemplo, compras detergente por palets y lo tienes a disposición de los que se apunten como socios. Un poco como una cooperativa de consumo.


----------



## mike69 (6 Jun 2013)

Tio_Serio dijo:


> Si la zona donde está el local tiene mucha gente en paro, pienso que podría funcionar un almacén de productos básicos a precios reducidos.
> La idea es ayudar a la gente a comprar en grupo al por mayor, por ejemplo, compras detergente por palets y lo tienes a disposición de los que se apunten como socios. Un poco como una cooperativa de consumo.



Si hay mucha gente en paro en la zona del local, el negocio seguro es un bar o taberna con un buen televisor LED.


----------



## Pulpo Paul (6 Jun 2013)

Está bien el hilo hay algunas ideas interesantes.

Sobre lo de la tienda de 2ª mano. ¿Existe algún producto que a la gente no le importe comprar de segunda mano y que prefiera comprarlo en persona?


----------



## 시켈 ! (6 Jun 2013)

eloy_85 dijo:


> ¿como va a alquilar un local que le han dejado para que tenga algo que echarse a la boca?



Además de esos motivos en caso de alquilar a ver a quién, que también le puede tocar un moroso. 
Y si pretende usar el alquiler como sustento mejor que haga un seguro de impagos o algo así.
¿Qué puede sacar al mes por un local de esos?ienso:
Aunque los hay a patadas, le sería difícil alquilarlo.



rafabogado dijo:


> Y si alguien quiere aprovechar la idea, que lo haga, que siempre que se mantenga en unos precios ligeramente más bajos que el Mercadona, y tenga amplio surtido, *coloque a un chaval y/o chavala atractivo y enrollado atendiendo*, lo de vender condones de sabor plátano banana, de chocolate negro y geles especiales es negocio, en tanto que nos movamos en los precios del Mercadona y en la clientela joven de pocos recursos pero que para ésto saca y son cachondos a más no poder.



Me da la impresión de que el forero pretende trabajar él mismo en su local.
Habrá que preguntarle si tiene esas cualidades y se encontraría cómodo hablando de condones.ienso:


Si es zona con muchos gitanos hay algo que consumen a tutiplén: chuches.
Y tienen muchos niños, más que los payos.
Muchos niños comiendo chuches a diario.
Eso sí: cobrando en el acto, eh. Nada de "mañana te lo pago".


----------



## sinuoso (6 Jun 2013)

Vaya, que grata sorpresa por el interes mostrado. Gracias.

A ver el local ha sido una peluqueria y creo que fue una oficina hace años, la tipica que tenia muestras de azulejos, muebles, etc.

Siento decir que no tengo cualificacion alguna, soy una persona dinamica y trabajadora, eso sí que lo sé, y la verdad que entiendo de temas, informatica, se un poco de ingles pero no como para dar clases, y bueno creo e intento ser una personaeducada y respetuosa, Pero ni soy un gran electronico ni dentista por poner ejemplos.

Mis ultimos trabajos han sido de administrativo sin serlo y tambien en almacenes grandes.

Os agradezco un monton vuestras aportaciones, ahora me gustaria preguntar a los que tengais o conozcais pymes o negocios como se hace para formar precios de venta optimos e interesantes para el cliente. Me refiero a como puedo intentar vender algo a un precio atractivo y que no de perdidas ¿apretais a los proveedores?¿por internet intentais ver mil proveedores?.

Creo que tengo algo de conocimientos en economia al menos tambien y lo que me gustaria es montar algo con un publico definido-objetivo e ir poco a poco, pero claro esto no es facil.

Lo que me pasa con la hosteleria es que habria que invertir bastante en reformar y comprar equipamiento, creo que por menos de 30000 como poquisimo no bajaria, y la verdad sea dicha aparte del sacrificio que es dicho sector no veo muy viable abrir un negocio con tanta inversion, donde tantos estan cerrando, ves que la gente en vez de 3 chatos se toma una caña y para casa o que en vez de 4 raciones piden las cañas esperan la tapa y despues una racion compartida y para casa y una vez al mes , ni siquiera todos los findes, lo digo porque es lo que veo ahora mismo. Ademas que la hosteleria aunque sea el negocio supremo en este pais opino que hay que saber y conocer muy bien como enfocarlo a traves de la experiencia, aunque seas un palillero timador.

Bueno espero que no decaiga esto, un saludo.


----------



## El cipotecón (6 Jun 2013)

Si no tienes un poco de capital para empezar es muy difícil abrir ningún negocio. 

El 90% fracasan el primer año y si es en una zona B ya ni te digo. Se cierran, no se abren. 

Han habido ideas buenas, luego hay que transformarlas en realidad. Aunque el Local te salga "graits", el reloj corre que se las pela cuando la caja no es buena. Seguridad Social, proveedores, luz, Hacienda, IBI y demás. Gastos fijos que hacen que suene un tic tac tic tac dentro de ti y que te puede paralizar hasta el desastre. 

Haz números. Cree en lo que hagas y sobre todo sé realista.


----------



## ransomraff (6 Jun 2013)

Lo divides en secciones de 30-35m2 y se lo alquilas a cuadrillas de chavales, por 200 o 300.

La obra es minima y te sacas 900 limpios al mes.


----------



## energia01 (6 Jun 2013)

Un negocio que parece que esta calando son las cosas de empeño, la gente que necesita dinero vende lo que sea a buen precio y hay gente que lo compra de segunda mano porque se ahorra bastante!!!


Conozco un real cash y parece que le va bien de hecho han ampliando la tienda.

Pero debes tener unos conocimientos mínimos para saber valorar la mercancía.


----------



## artemis (6 Jun 2013)

Ya te lo han comentado antes, en Valencia han empezado a aparecer un monton de franquicias de tienda de perfumes a granel que huelen a perfumes de marca, de hecho, hicimos una prueba un amigo y yo, y alguno perfumes no sabes diferenciar el autentico de la copia, no se cuanto sera la entrada en la franquicia ni el desembolso inicial, eso si, analiza bien lo que quieres poner, conozco a uno que puso una fruteria delante de un mercadona, tenia mejores precios y calidad que mercadona y ha durado 4 meses, la gente si esta acostumbrada a ir a un sitio no suele cambiar aunque tenga solo que cruzar la acera, asi que deberias descartar abrir para hacer la competencia directa a comercios que lleven mucho tiempo, otra franquicia que esta creciendo como setas aqui es Panaria, no se si por alli habra algo asi, pero si no es zona de mucho paso casi mejor no arriesgar con esto.


----------



## garcia (6 Jun 2013)

Una academia de repaso? No tengo ni idea de la realidad socioeconómica de la zona en la que está el local, pero creo que puede ser un buen negocio.

No tienes por qué ser uno de los profes, por lo que comentas sobre tu experiencia podrías crear el plan de negocio y llevar la gestión. Si estás (algo) conectado podrías ir "fichando" a buenos estudiantes que darán clases...

En esta época de exámenes podrías abrir como zona de estudio. Con los recortes, en Barcelona al menos, es difícil encontrar bibliotecas abiertas toda la noche. Tus ingresos podrían venir por las máquinas de vending, fotocopias u otros servicios.

Bueno... es una idea.


----------



## BILU (6 Jun 2013)

Algo que veo que está funcionando mucho en mi ciudad es un local (porque está en la calle, porque de tamaño tendrá unos 10 metros cuadrados) de reparación de ordenadores, portátiles, etc.
Ojo, reparación no tanto a nivel de hardware como de software, formateos, reinstalaciones, etc. 

Todos sabemos que los ordenadores con el paso del tiempo se ralentizan, se bloquean, arrancan mal, etc. pues te lo formatean todo, lo reinstalan y "ordenador nuevo" .

Lo hice con el de mi padre, te cobran 80 euros y si el ordenador está bien me imagino que puede aguantar perfectamente 1 ó 2 años más.

Dudo que sea una actividad legal al 100% por el tema de instalar un mismo windows 100 veces, pero bueno es preferible eso que irte a robar un banco.

Inversión que tendrás que hacer? Prácticamente 0, una mesa y silla a modo de recepción y una mesa grande con unos cuantos enchufes para la clínica.

Tú recepcionas los ordenadores que entren y das de alta los clientes y un chaval manitas con la carrera de informatica acabada es el que los arregla, sin dar de alta, a tanto el ordenador . 

Saludos y suerte

El de mi ciudad lo suelo ver varias veces al mes y está siempre a tope de gente dejando-recogiendo equipos.


----------



## expresionista (6 Jun 2013)

Una opción es una tienda de compra/venta de utensilios de segunda mano para bebés: cunas, cochecitos, etc. No necesita mucha inversión (solo dinero para hacerse con el stock inicial, algo de publicidad, etc), y tampoco tiene por qué estar en una zona concurrida porque son compras más bien puntuales. Para publicidad puedes hacer algo de buzoneo en zonas residenciales. También podrías plantearte subir fotos del material disponible para la venta a una web básica, un blog o similares.


----------



## Emilio Izquierdo (13 Jun 2013)

El otro día mirando unas fotos encontré unas de la feria de Cantón. Me acordé de que una tarde estuvimos dando una vuelta por el centro y había un negocio floreciente que yo aún no he visto aquí. Son las tiendas de ropa uniprecio.

Un local rectangular, no muy grande, con 2 filas de perchas atornilladas a las paredes. Todo ropa de chica joven y toda valía 50 RMB (unos 6 euros) lo que más había, unos vestiditos cortos, choni total. Allí había unas 3 chinitas por metro cuadrado dejándose los cuartos a ver cuál se disfrazaba más.

Imagínate el tema: todo a 9.99 euros. Música bumba-bumba, todo pintado de negro, luces estroboscópicas y lo que ves es lo que hay. Una tía cobrando y otra por si le preguntabas algo y reponiendo.


----------



## el butanero fiel (13 Jun 2013)

sinuoso dijo:


> Hola, se nos ha presentado una oportunidad de poder tener un local a disposicion porque un familiar(una tia ya jubilada) se ofrece a dejarnos, ceder con que solo le paguemos los gastos, no iba a ser todo gratis.
> 
> Vereis desafortunadamente llevo ya en el paro unos meses y por cuenta ajena por mas que busco no hay nada mas alla que una campaña de 15 dias que luego ni te llaman para una entrevista, en fin : .
> 
> ...



He visto que funcionan bien las peluquerias de caninos, porque como todo el mundo tiene perros, y eso no hace falta que este en un lugar muy visible, con hacer un curso de peluqueria canina te basta, y ademas la inversión es pequeña porque solo necesitas un lavadero y poco más.


----------



## Dr Polux (13 Jun 2013)

el butanero fiel dijo:


> He visto que funcionan bien las peluquerias de caninos, porque como todo el mundo tiene perros, y eso no hace falta que este en un lugar muy visible, con hacer un curso de peluqueria canina te basta, y ademas la inversión es pequeña porque solo necesitas un lavadero y poco más.



No me jodas !! si estamos en unos indices altisimos de abandonos de animales domesticos que no se pueden mantener. y un corte de pelo a un chucho no es precisamente barato


----------



## rafabogado (13 Jun 2013)

Polux dijo:


> No me jodas !! si estamos en unos indices altisimos de abandonos de animales domesticos que no se pueden mantener. y un corte de pelo a un chucho no es precisamente barato



Efectivamente, está la cosa tan mala que el mío ya se pela solo ::


----------



## Desplumado (13 Jun 2013)

¿Algo online?

Podrías ofrecer el local como almacén-centro de distribución de alguna empresa de venta online. Tu serías el distribuidor de una determinada zona(obviamente la cercana a donde tienes el local)

Busca temas online...puedes incluso aportar el local como parte de una sociedad.


----------



## jeubga (13 Jun 2013)

Lo que esta claro que el local no es muy grande para montar algo así como los chinos jejeje

Sin tonterías, el negocio de la hostelería lo conoces???

Si te das cuenta, da igual que estes en medio del campo o en el centro de la ciudad lo importante es que lo hagas bien

Es un negocio con un gran auge pero con mucho trabajo no se es buena idea y mas si tienes la parada de autobús y eso al lado

Tampoco hace falta que hagas platos espectaculares, un bar de tapas buenas y seguro que triunfas, ahora a trabajar trabajar y trabajar


----------



## Vamos P´Alemania Pepe (13 Jun 2013)

el_gitano dijo:


> Algo que domines mucho y que tu saber hacer te de ventaja sobre la competencia.
> 
> Un bar puede ser buena idea, pero hay que trabajar mucho, poner algo original y sobre todo barato y tener un poco de suerte.
> 
> Una idea puede ser un servicio de comidas y cenas para llevar; comida casera y barata. Pero ahí la inversión será fuerte.



Que se olvide de eso. 

En el caso de que pudiera abrirlo, el tema de licencias e inversión inicial entre maquinaria y reforma son muchas dececas de miles de euros.


----------



## todoayen (13 Jun 2013)

"Montar negocio en España" y "Tema serio" pueden colocarse juntos en una frase?


----------



## Vamos P´Alemania Pepe (13 Jun 2013)

Para resumir lo leído en el hilo. Las ideas que me oarecen más interesantes son la tienda de condones, la de perfumes de imitación y la venta de ropa barata.

Se necesita poca inversión y, si va mal, se prueba con otra cosa.


----------



## amenhotep (13 Jun 2013)

Mi idea brillante:
- Peluquerias, esteticien, depilación
- Tiendas de mascotas, veterinarios y peluqueria de perros
- Tienda de chuches y bocatas (si hay un colegio cerca)


----------



## John Galt 007 (13 Jun 2013)

Articulos de segunda mano de todo tipo. Y sirve cafés.

Algo como una chatarreria-casa de empeño-starbucks. No hay que centrarse en un solo camino. El camino a seguir es el no-camino.

No te limites. Rompe barreras, improvisa, haz lo que nadie ha hecho. Que hablen de tu negocio...


----------



## Kamikaze@ (14 Jun 2013)

Está en un lugar bueno para poner un Outlet de ropa/accesorios?


----------



## Dr Polux (14 Jun 2013)

Tienda de areeglos de ropa, eso va muy bien ahora mismo


----------



## Lopedeberga (14 Jun 2013)

Hace años se abría un bar, sin pensarlo, aunque no se tuviera ni puta idea de barman y se hiciera en un tugurio maloliente, aún hoy en día te puedes llevar la sorpresa de entrar en uno de esos antros y salir de allí con unas cagaleras de aúpa.


----------



## PUYDAMAC (15 Jun 2013)

¿no está permitido en la Comunidad de Madrid tener locales para hacer apuestas? aunque supongo que la inversión de inicio será grande

¿un club de fumadores quizas? 

un paseo por los poligonos alli en Madrid y pensar con algo tipo chino pero diferente que pueda encajar con el barrio entre ropa bolsos juguetes

¿juguetes en navidades? y el resto del año un tipo bazar con cosas de temporada,en invierno mas ropa o complementos,en verano cosas de playa

¿calzado? pones las cajas unas encima de otras y asi despejado no tienes que meterte en estanterias y demas,pero calzado solo no y menos infantil,eso es suicidio comercial

complementa con bolsos carteras pañuelos bufandas guantes paraguas etc

siempre desmarcate de los chinos que tengan genero de baja calidad y perrero en la medida de lo posible hay muchas calidades y clases de genero y patea mucho los almacenes mayoristas por suerte te pillan cerca

tb en internet hay algunas empresas que venden on line aunque la mayoria deberas hacer trato directo con ellos al menos la primera vez

suerte


----------



## forestal92 (15 Jun 2013)

Y que hay de las tiendas 24 h con maquinas automaticas??

Puedes poner snacks, bebidas, condones... etc


----------



## Kamikaze@ (16 Jun 2013)

forestal92 dijo:


> Y que hay de las tiendas 24 h con maquinas automaticas??
> 
> Puedes poner snacks, bebidas, condones... etc



Sólo conozco una y terminó cerrando.


----------



## Pulpo Paul (16 Jun 2013)

Pon un estanco que además tenga perros calientes.

En Tenerife están creciendo como las setas.


----------



## gamusino30 (16 Jun 2013)

Pulpo Paul dijo:


> Pon un estanco que además tenga perros calientes.



MMMMM ienso: Interesante idea 

Una fusion con esta otra gran idea.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/emprendedores/432692-quiero-montar-burdel-opiniones.html

Producto revolucionario. Burdel de perros calientes.


----------



## El Conde Pufo (16 Jun 2013)

Un lugar para cumpleaños de los niños, pero en vez de piscina de bola algo mejor, rollo un millon de piezas de Lego, etc...

---------- Post added 16-jun-2013 at 17:59 ----------




Emilio Izquierdo dijo:


> El otro día mirando unas fotos encontré unas de la feria de Cantón. Me acordé de que una tarde estuvimos dando una vuelta por el centro y había un negocio floreciente que yo aún no he visto aquí. Son las tiendas de ropa uniprecio.
> 
> Un local rectangular, no muy grande, con 2 filas de perchas atornilladas a las paredes. Todo ropa de chica joven y toda valía 50 RMB (unos 6 euros) lo que más había, unos vestiditos cortos, choni total. Allí había unas 3 chinitas por metro cuadrado dejándose los cuartos a ver cuál se disfrazaba más.
> 
> Imagínate el tema: todo a 9.99 euros. Música bumba-bumba, todo pintado de negro, luces estroboscópicas y lo que ves es lo que hay. Una tía cobrando y otra por si le preguntabas algo y reponiendo.




Tutto Tempo, moda a 10 euros en Valencia | DolceCity.com


----------



## Colakaos (17 Jun 2013)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> Articulos de segunda mano de todo tipo. Y sirve cafés.
> 
> Algo como una chatarreria-casa de empeño-starbucks. No hay que centrarse en un solo camino. El camino a seguir es el no-camino.
> 
> No te limites. Rompe barreras, improvisa, haz lo que nadie ha hecho. Que hablen de tu negocio...



¡¡¡Lo que me he reído...!!! eso si... hay que estar atento, si no se escapan estas joyitas


----------



## Kamikaze@ (17 Jun 2013)

Creo que la idea de Warren es cojonuda.

Para empezar, como bien dice, no tienes que pagar autónomos, no empiezas el mes con -250 €.

La inversión necesaria no es mucha, y todo lo puedes comprar de segunda mano sin ningún problema.

El único pero es que ahora han terminado los colegios, y de cara a celebración de cumples está pelín más jodido.

No te va a hacer rico, pero para ir tirando y para el poco curro que puede suponer yo lo veo de puta madre.


----------



## garcia (17 Jun 2013)

Kamikaze@ dijo:


> Está en un lugar bueno para poner un Outlet de ropa/accesorios?



Si no conoces el sector lo veo complicado, pues una pieza puede costar desde un 20% que el precio que tenía en temporada a 0€ porque el modelo esté desfasadísimo.

Cómo se accede a este tipo de material para venderlo? Hay proveedores especializados?





Warren dijo:


> lo de alquilarlo por días para cumpleaños y celebraciones
> 
> ...



El otro día estuve en un local de este tipo y me pareció buena idea. Me extrañó ver que era una franquicia...


----------



## Kamikaze@ (17 Jun 2013)

garcia dijo:


> Cómo se accede a este tipo de material para venderlo? Hay proveedores especializados?



Hay algunas empresas (con contactos) que los compran en muy grandes cantidades y después lo revenden a minoristas. Yo mismo he intentado contactar con una empresa de gafas de sol y ha sido imposible, otra no contestó...
::


----------



## Emilio Izquierdo (17 Jun 2013)

Warren dijo:


> lo de alquilarlo por días para cumpleaños y celebraciones . dos clientes mios, basante mayores, lo han montado en un local que tenían vacioy ha sido un exito. la inversion: pintar el local con motivos "festivos", las sillas, mesas, la pisicina de bolas, un futbolin, y una pequeña barra con un congelador frigorífico y microondas. unicamente hicieron un folleto que buzonearon por el barrio, pero ya les basta con el "boca a boca". el trabajo se limita a fregar de noche cuando se va la peña... dependiendo de la epoca, cobran unos 60-70 euros los laborables y 90-100 los festivos. lo tienen vacío apenas 6-8 dias al mes... hasta alguna boda han celebrado. es un negocio al que la crisis le ha venido de p.. madre. la gente por el alquiler y 200 euros que se gastan en el carrefour hace una fiesta estupenda para 40-50 personas...
> 
> una cosa buena que tiene es que, legalmente, no tienen ni que darse de alta en autonomos, puesto que es un mero alquiler de local por días.




En Zaragoza hay también locales de ésos. Mi hijo fue una vez a un cumpleaños de una amiga y la policia local acabó la fiesta pidiéndole el DNI a todos según los ponían en la puta calle. No parece que el tema sea tan sencillo como abrir y cobrar.


----------



## rafasx (17 Jun 2013)

Estudia una tienda de productos ecológicos y de proximidad como fruta, hortalizas, huevos ... contacta con posibles productores próximos que ofrezcan calidad. Ya comienzan a existir cooperativas de consumo que encargan semanalmene los pedidos. Es decir, existe algo de demanda. España es uno de los mayores productores de productos ecológicos pero va destinado la mayor parte a la expertación. Teniendo en cuenta la mierda de fruta y hortalizas que venden los grandes y su política de traer las cosas de marruecos y así es posible que haya algún nicho. Aquí, en Madrid, Chamberí, conozco un centro de super más restaurante vegetariano incluido que está petado hasta las 12 de la noche y la clientela está fidelizada.


----------



## Vamos P´Alemania Pepe (17 Jun 2013)

Warren dijo:


> el que yo te digo tiene todos los permisos. de todas formas desde 2011, NO existen las licencias de apertura para pequeños negocios.



Es una verdad a medias. 

Para abrir determinados negocios (la hostelería no está entre ellos) no necesitas esperar que el hay-untamiento de turno te otorgue la licencia cuando le salga de los huevos.

Sin embargo, sí debes cumplir la normativa vigente respecto al negocio que quieres abrir. Ese documento te lo facilitan, al menos en madrid, las ECLU.

Aquí hay más información

DECLARACIÓN RESPONSABLE - ECLU


----------



## bertie (24 Ago 2016)

Sonsoles dijo:


> Abre un BonÁrea.
> 
> ---------- Post added 05-jun-2013 at 19:52 ----------
> 
> Perdona, no puedes abrir el Bonárea, eres demasiado pobre y encima madrileño. Quizás una churrería te sería más asequible.



Un bonárea en una mierda.


----------



## mike69 (25 Ago 2016)

Al final, montaste algún negocio en el local?

Enviado desde mi GT-I9060I mediante Tapatalk


----------



## la_trotona (3 Sep 2018)

Eso queremos saber.


----------



## burbujadetrufas (5 Sep 2018)

Después de 5 años dudo mucho que vuelva a pasar por aquí...


----------

